# Would Consulting The Psychiatry Department Of Your Attached Teaching Institution Be A Mistake?



## Arshad K. (Apr 23, 2019)

We all know how stressful life as medical student is, sometimes so much so that it can lead to depression. At present one of my friends suffers from depression. I have asked him multiple times to reach out to our own department. We have a very supportive staff. But he always mentions that "it would be a mistake". He is afraid of it getting out and affecting him professionally in future. He believes the subject is very stigmatized even among the professionals who practice it, so they will judge him. I believe that after dealing with mental illness on a daily basis it probably isn't much of a big deal for them. I'm curious about the perspective of the rest if the medical students on the subject. Would you consult the psychiatry department of your attached hospital or not?


----------



## khalil_ahmad42 (Mar 9, 2020)

He is right, 110%. I quote the words of a senior retired physician below.

"" Most, if not all psychological/behavioral issues are indications of how poorly a community (family/friends/workplace/institutions/careproviders) associates itself with a certain individual who feels pain more, gets hurt more and is reprimanded for his empathy more. His symptoms are in fact a set rebellious complaints against all those who pose to be his sympathizers but do not give a **** to his concerns. All this person needs is someone who is "committed" to him; just one person who can give him all the time he needs, to spell his heart out, to de-escalate his fears, and to be reassured that he is not alone. And that there is someone or a few who will hold his arm at all times and at every cost, even at the cost of their own progress. This may never be needed but it is just the reassurance that does the magic. Unfortunately, such help is not available to most such individuals and the biggest reason is the treating doctor. Globally, such individuals are labelled "patients" which is a sin to begin with, given a therapy protocol that spans 10-15-20 or even more counselling visits and then treated as "installment payers" by the doc. In most instances the doc does not entertain the idea of finding the most suitable person/s who the patient can trust and making that person the incharge of therapy which would be the best way to go. But that obviously would mean "loss of installments". 

So, my friend, I totally agree with him. In past 5 years I have been exposed to at least 2-3 such students every year and I have done my duty to give them as much attention as I could. Luckily I was able to find a couple of very empathic friends who shared the responsibility and we were able to rescue 100% of our colleagues out of their ditch. So, this is my advice to you because you sound serious in helping your friend. 

1. Never ever advise him, on anything. Yes, anything. Just listen to him, for as long as he wants. Bring out his fears, agreeing with him for now, on all his issues. Just communicate to him as sincerely as you can, that you will be by his side 24/7 and that you will go down with him if you had to. Reassure him that he is not the only one with those issues and you, along with him, can work hand in hand to survive.

2. It is going to be a 24/7 support plan for a few weeks so you will need more hands. Try to find a few others who know the affected friend, to dilute your own stress. These extra hands may be family members, childhood friends or even persons who have recovered from similar complaints. But only for support as I said. No advice at all.

3. Once you embark upon the support plan, devise a timetable where hours of day are divided among the support group during which the 'duty officer' will call, meet or go out with the affected person and monitor his feelings. He then will appraise all other of any positives or negatives so that the next 'on duty' will have a well thought out plan during his duty time.

4. I suggest "Absolutely NO medication" because I have seen our collaborative approach do the magic that no counselling session or medication did. Please read the fine prints on all antidepressents insert. Each one of them carries in inherent risk of 'causing lethargy, furthering depression, and suicidal thoughts'.

So, go ahead my friend. This is probably worth more than what you will earn from your studies. I shall be available for any guidance that you might require.

""Surah Maaida, verse 32
To save a life would be as great a virtue as to save all of mankind."


----------

